# Found a deal on servos



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Allelectronics.com has "used" Tower Hobbies servos(STD TS-53) @ $5.00 each. They look brand new. I got 4 of them to use as switch machines and to run features/animation. 
This seemed like a good place to post this.











GaryR


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary! 

Chas


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Gary... Here's the link... All Electronics Servo


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

servos are cool. I used one to power a critter once, I disabled the quarter turn thingy to make it spin 360. 

I'd love to learn to program and use for robotic devices. Might be cool for a train crane or something of that nature 

a lot of projects; so little time 

Dave V


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's another, Tam Valley Depot they have quite a variety of electronics. The servo I ordered has a built in decoder in the electronics control system. I'm going to make a automated ore car to dump food to our Koi. 

http://www.tamvalleydepot.com/home.html


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

These are great servos at a great price. Now that you can use them with Aristo Revo RX and TX I ordered 10 for a bunch of projects including uncoupling. Jake


----------

